# General > Genealogy >  Starting over!!

## Kris Sutherland-Matthews

Guys,  got it all wrong!  My family tree has to be started over  :: 

Seems my grandfather Alexander Sutherland was born in Avoch, Ross & Cromarty 1889??  Not in Westerdale Caithness as I had thought...  And his parents were Donald Sutherland and Margaret McIntosh NOT James and Catherine afterall......help....please??  Can anyone help me from there?
Please?

----------


## Oddquine

> Guys,  got it all wrong!  My family tree has to be started over   Seems my grandfather Alexander Sutherland was born in Avoch, Ross & Cromarty 1889??  Not in Westerdale Caithness as I had thought...  And his parents were Donald Sutherland and Margaret McIntosh NOT James and Catherine afterall......help....please??  Can anyone help me from there? Please?


   Parents married 7/10/1887 in Avoch C of S. Both lived at the time in Avoch and he was a fisherman.  His parents were John Sutherland, fisherman and Margaret Reid. Hers were Alexander McIntosh, also a fisherman and Betsy Reid.  Will that start you off again?  If you PM me your email address, I'll send you the downloaded certificate.

----------


## lindadorren

John Sutherland and Margaret Reid were married on 4th October 1861 in Avoch,  His age is given as 22 and hers as 26.  He made his mark (couldn't write) and she signed her name. His parents are given as Donald Sutherland and Janet Manson (I think although it could be Hanson).  Her parents are given as John Reid and Janet Davidson.
Hope this helps a bit.  You will need to refer to OPRs for their births.

Happy New Year.

Linda

Certificate number 1861  059/000014 if it helps.

----------

